# What color are this 3 mice??



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello!

I have a friend that don´t know what color has Selvaggia Ricci, Shadow Paradaise and Lila de belair....



Selvaggia later...Looks agoutí like Bijou?










Their parents are Patna and Bijou (black fox and broken agoutí)



















The parents of Patna are SheiShei and London. I think taht SheiShei is mock chocolate fox










London can be chinchilla?


















The all litter was this...










Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Selvaggia Ricci looks like a cinnamon. This is chocolate and agouti.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

I edit the fist message with other photo of Selvaggia ^^


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Selvaggia is almost certainly cinnamon.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cute pics and nice variety of colors. The first one looks fawn.


----------

